# Is it possible to book a one way ticket to Egypt?



## HeartDream

When you don't have a residence/work permit? 

What about setting the return date later on in the year? I'm thinking of moving to Egypt at least for a few months. I want to go next month in April, and book my return ticket for late November. Is this possible?

If not, is it possible for me to book a round flight to go in April and return by the end of April, then change the return date when I get my visa? 

Any help would be most appreciated.

Thank you

Also, I hold a Norwegian passport so I can get the tourist visa at arrival.


----------



## txlstewart

HeartDream said:


> When you don't have a residence/work permit?
> 
> What about setting the return date later on in the year? I'm thinking of moving to Egypt at least for a few months. I want to go next month in April, and book my return ticket for late November. Is this possible?
> 
> If not, is it possible for me to book a round flight to go in April and return by the end of April, then change the return date when I get my visa?
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Also, I hold a Norwegian passport so I can get the tourist visa at arrival.


Yes--at least you could come in on a one-way ticket before all this started. If you have an idea of when you will leave (you mentioned November), then it is usually cheaper to buy a round trip ticket. You can always change your flights if you need to. 

The tourist visa is $15 USD or 50LE at the airport. Yes, you can get it at the airport.

When you figure out what part of town you're going to from the airport, post that so that someone can let you know what a reasonable amount for the taxi would be--otherwise you might get charged a lot more.

Good luck!


----------



## seawind77

Yes it is possible to have one way ticket and obtain tourist visa at airport for one month duration against 15 usd as txl said.

But I suggest and strictly recommend you to get your visa at Egyptian Consulate if it is your first time and have a new passport. Last time one of my guest stayed in airport about 7 hours till we arrange some of our friend from army to solve the issue.


----------



## txlstewart

seawind77 said:


> Yes it is possible to have one way ticket and obtain tourist visa at airport for one month duration against 15 usd as txl said.
> 
> But I suggest and strictly recommend you to get your visa at Egyptian Consulate if it is your first time and have a new passport. Last time one of my guest stayed in airport about 7 hours till we arrange some of our friend from army to solve the issue.


Really? It took me about 5 minutes, and that was the wait in line.

In the US, getting the visa from the Egyptian Consulate is a minimum of $45 USD. Quite a difference!


----------



## kevinthegulf

A one way ticket is much more expensive than most returns.
The cost of a ticket rises with the flexibility of a ticket
eg if you can change a ticket with no cost then it will be expensive, some are unchangable. It is quite complex, we fly people in and out all the time and the variations are large,
Try a good travel agent and get them to explain the cost options for the grades of tickets, there really is a huge choice, think carefully about how many times you may change the return date. Work out the extra cost initially agains the cost of changing
Kev


----------



## HeartDream

I submitted a post ages ago, I don't know what happened :/. 

Thanks so much everyone for your help . Much appreciated. 

I have decided to book a round trip ticket with a travelling company in the end. It is the easiest way to travel for me as it is a direct flight, and I have not quite travelled on my own before. Also even though it is fine to do so in Egypt, here in Norway they check everything and are likely to disagree with the return date if you do not have a proper visa to show. 

I won't be needing a taxi, there will be someone waiting for me there  I've met him before, and my head is not detached  God knows how many tests I've given to that poor guy :*

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mamasue

HeartDream said:


> I won't be needing a taxi, there will be someone waiting for me there  I've met him before, and my head is not detached  God knows how many tests I've given to that poor guy :*
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Well I wish you the very best of luck....I hope it all works out well for you.
And remember....always keep enough money to be able to get a return ticket at short notice.... this is advice I'd give my daughter!

BTW I see you're from Vietnam..... one of my favourite countries out of the whole world!
We're travelling Asia at the moment... Sri Lanka, Thailand, Vietnam and Cambodia....we were in Saigon last month for 2 weeks....(our 2nd trip there)
I LOVE VIETNAM!!!!!:hippie:


----------



## HeartDream

AWwww hehehehehe thanks so much<3. I was adopted when I was 9, I was a street child in Saigon. Despite having parents of different nationalities and being brought up in a western way the rest of my time, I feel Vietnamese in my blood and down to my core. Of course my values are mixed now, a bit here and there in mindset. 

Thank you so much for your advice, it is much appreciated. I opened a 2nd account with more than enough money for a return ticket . It was the same advice my beloved dad gave me 

If you visit Vietnam and are able to, I truly recommend Hue and the area around it. I feel that this is more of true Vietnam, though of course we are everywhere and so are our values . To be honest I don't feel as good as I used to feel with the atmosphere in Saigon anymore, people are getting more $ and more snobby. That was the impression I had when I was back there during Christmas 2009.

A general tip for Vietnam, the poorer the people seem to get, the better the service and more genuine they are. It's because they are brought up more conservatively, with less material comfort. The majority of us are ambitious too.


----------



## mamasue

HeartDream said:


> AWwww hehehehehe thanks so much<3. I was adopted when I was 9, I was a street child in Saigon. Despite having parents of different nationalities and being brought up in a western way the rest of my time, I feel Vietnamese in my blood and down to my core. Of course my values are mixed now, a bit here and there in mindset.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice, it is much appreciated. I opened a 2nd account with more than enough money for a return ticket . It was the same advice my beloved dad gave me
> 
> If you visit Vietnam and are able to, I truly recommend Hue and the area around it. I feel that this is more of true Vietnam, though of course we are everywhere and so are our values . To be honest I don't feel as good as I used to feel with the atmosphere in Saigon anymore, people are getting more $ and more snobby. That was the impression I had when I was back there during Christmas 2009.
> 
> A general tip for Vietnam, the poorer the people seem to get, the better the service and more genuine they are. It's because they are brought up more conservatively, with less material comfort. The majority of us are ambitious too.


How lovely you were adopted from being a street child!!!!!
Last time we were there, 3 years ago, we also went to Nha Trang.... one of the most gorgeous beaches ever.... with excellent scuba diving!
I'm sure we'll go to Vietnam again.... we'll make a point of going to Hue!
We're in Cha Am in Thailand at the moment, off to Bangkok next week, coming to the end of our 3-month adventure!

Sorry maiden.....I'm going off topic.... just wanted to say how much I love Vietnam!!:focus:


----------



## HeartDream

mamasue said:


> How lovely you were adopted from being a street child!!!!!
> Last time we were there, 3 years ago, we also went to Nha Trang.... one of the most gorgeous beaches ever.... with excellent scuba diving!
> I'm sure we'll go to Vietnam again.... we'll make a point of going to Hue!
> We're in Cha Am in Thailand at the moment, off to Bangkok next week, coming to the end of our 3-month adventure!
> 
> Sorry maiden.....I'm going off topic.... just wanted to say how much I love Vietnam!!:focus:


Hehe yes but it is much appreciated  I've always had so much respect for Travel lovers . I wish to follow those footsteps one day, I want to discover and explore too. I guess Egypt is not a bad destination  I've heard lots of recommendations on diving in Sharm El Sheikh, it's meant to be one of the best in the world.


----------



## mamasue

HeartDream said:


> Hehe yes but it is much appreciated  I've always had so much respect for Travel lovers . I wish to follow those footsteps one day, I want to discover and explore too. I guess Egypt is not a bad destination  I've heard lots of recommendations on diving in Sharm El Sheikh, it's meant to be one of the best in the world.



I actually lived on the Red Sea for many years, working as a diving instructor.
yes.... I've now dived in many countries, all corners of the world, and I still maintain the Red Sea is still the best diving in the world...
Give it a try..... you'll love it!!!


----------



## HeartDream

mamasue said:


> I actually lived on the Red Sea for many years, working as a diving instructor.
> yes.... I've now dived in many countries, all corners of the world, and I still maintain the Red Sea is still the best diving in the world...
> Give it a try..... you'll love it!!!


Ahhh you make me all the more excited and happy be moving over. My dad used to be a professional diver, he had his own diving business where they would look for missing ships and people. I've always been curious since he told me about it but for the beauty of seeing the life underwater, all the more now!


----------



## stahlblu

Hi Heart you can buy a 1 way ticket there for sure. I bought my one way ticket when I married my husband from Egypt air and then from expedia. It is very very possible and cheaper in my opinion in alot of ways.


Good luck



HeartDream said:


> When you don't have a residence/work permit?
> 
> What about setting the return date later on in the year? I'm thinking of moving to Egypt at least for a few months. I want to go next month in April, and book my return ticket for late November. Is this possible?
> 
> If not, is it possible for me to book a round flight to go in April and return by the end of April, then change the return date when I get my visa?
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Also, I hold a Norwegian passport so I can get the tourist visa at arrival.


----------



## HeartDream

stahlblu said:


> Hi Heart you can buy a 1 way ticket there for sure. I bought my one way ticket when I married my husband from Egypt air and then from expedia. It is very very possible and cheaper in my opinion in alot of ways.
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thank you so much much appreciated for your answer. The more confirmation the better.


----------



## aminah11

*Response to one way Egyptian fare*

On two or three occassions I have booked one way fares. I traveled about two years ago and as the result of some family circumstances had to change my return ticket (back to Egypt) three times. I encured a large expense. As the result of this experience , the last two times that I traveled to my original country, I booked one way tickets. I did not have any problems. My last one way trip was about one year ago.


----------



## Widget

HeartDream said:


> Thank you so much much appreciated for your answer. The more confirmation the better.


Well I managed to book a one way ticket yesterday with absolutely no problems at all, so yes it is very possible


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just reading what the army is now doing to the country makes me ask why anyone would want a one way ticket????


----------



## thriftybrit

Maidenscotland

Fantastic site for people thinking about moving between countries.

Looking at your comment, what would our advice be to people considering moving to Egypt on 5 August 2011 in my case to teach in an International School not in any of the major cities.

I know it is dfficult to give general advice but given your comment would you be able to give it a go.

Wife and I would be buying one way tickets (intending to stay a while).


----------



## Lanason

thriftybrit said:


> Maidenscotland
> 
> Fantastic site for people thinking about moving between countries.
> 
> Looking at your comment, what would our advice be to people considering moving to Egypt on 5 August 2011 in my case to teach in an International School not in any of the major cities.
> 
> I know it is dfficult to give general advice but given your comment would you be able to give it a go.
> 
> Wife and I would be buying one way tickets (intending to stay a while).


The 5 August is today !!!!
so it looks like you are on the way .......:clap2::clap2:

If you are not in one of the Major cities that may be a real issue . . . . where is the School? 

Welcome IN Egypt and to the forum by the way


----------



## thriftybrit

Lanason

Thanks for the reply. LOL

It is the considering we were doing on 5 August...now decided and we will be moving out at the end of the month to El Gouna.

Maidenscotland posted a warning in March and I just wondered whether her view would have changed in the menatime hence "5 August".


----------



## MaidenScotland

No my mind has not changed, if you have to ask if it is safe!


----------



## Lanason

We just bought a one way for my wife and kids - to Hurgarda. They out of sync with me. easyjet to Hurgarda no probs

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black Rebel

I never buy a one way ticket, the airline I use charges more for this option. 

So, I booked a return 3 months a head; one day while at my desk an email popped up asking me if I would like to check-in online, I had totally forgotten about this and began to panic that I had done something while under the influence! For that brief moment, my heart stopped. Then I remembered, phew!

Moving here is fine, no drama. I was in Tahrir just last week and not a word was said, the worst thing that happened was I sat for 2 hours in traffic to get to the bridge. 

I do find Egypt has a lot of expats people living here who don't like it and want to deter others, I just hope that those of us who love it encourage others to take the plunge. It really is a nice place to live and I feel perfectly safe here and I too am a single girl living alone. 

I get the odd whistle and bssst but I rarely experience anything worse, having being mugged, burgled and groped way more in the UK I feel safer here!

What;s the worst that can happen, you come and don't like it... so just leave. Try and fail than never try at all. 

Good luck to te folk in this thread contemplating a move.


----------



## firstfossil

In my experience bmi are the only airline whose one-way tickets are significantly cheaper than returns (talking LHR-CAI here). 

Also, if you have the time and inclination for a day or two on the beach before hopping on a one hour flight to Cairo, easyjet can sometimes offer great deals for flight & hotel.


----------

